# New Maverick ET-733 Question About Smoker Temperature Probe Setup



## snazz123

Hello and "Happy Thanksgiving" to all - a week ahead!

I bought a 40' MES Electic Smoker this Summer. I also just got the new model  Maverick ET-733 Thermometer which has two probes. I've found the instructions to be a bit short on the visuals. When I want to sample the internal temperature of the smoker ("Barbecue" setting) do I thread the probe end through the two clips and clip to the smoker rack for accurate temperature readings? Does the metal touching metal - if that is how you do it properly - give false readings? That would seem to be counterintuitive for getting the air temperature right. Is there something basic I'm missing? 

I'm planning on smoking a couple of turkey breasts next week and want to make sure I'm using the Maverick tool correctly. Any visuals you might have would be appreciated too!

Thanks!

SNazz123


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Yes you can use the provided clip. Just the tip of the probe can't be touching metal. You can also use a potato. Or a small block of wood with a hole drilled in it.


----------



## snazz123

Thank you very much dirtsailor2003. Your guidance should get me on the good foot!

I appreciate your help!

SNazz123


----------



## JckDanls 07

yes..  Case has you going in the right direction...  just push the probe all the way threw the clip so the back of the probe is in the clip..  the tip of the probe out in mid air....  not to close to cold food as that will affect the reading as well....  don't forget to do the calibration test before using...  stick the tip of both probes in boiling water (just an inch or so of the tip)....


----------



## venture

I had the same doubts when I first saw the setup for the pit probe.

Went with it anyway and added another wired probe right next to it using my old wood contraption.

Temps read the same, and I have had no major problems with the Maverick.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## snazz123

Thank you JckDanls 07 and Venture. I did find another product that is similar to my ET-733 probe. And this is exactly what I did with the clip and probe.













probe_holder_steel.jpg



__ snazz123
__ Nov 22, 2013






I bought the "Made in the U.S.A." probes at extra cost and expect them to work better than the standard probes. Thanks for the calibration tip/reminder JckDanls 07. Venture - Thanks for the thumbs up confidence in Maverick products you own. I still think a simple picture like the one I have posted here - in the Maverick manual for newbies like me - would take the doubts and smoke 'em away!

Happy Thanksgiving! Thanks for the support!

SNazz123


----------



## JckDanls 07

I bought the new and improved probes as well... but I went a step further for protection against water intrusion....  I got some high temp rtv silicone and some heat shrink tubing....  cut tubing to go about an inch and a half on the probe and a couple of inches onto the braided wire...  slipped the tubing on to where it's gonna go and mark the probe and wire with a marker at the ends of the tubing (a reference where to put silicone)..  slide tubing back onto wire out of the way...  put silicone on probe and wire inside of the reference marks...  slide tubing back over silicone and heat with a map torch to shrink it around the probe and wire....  hold straight while it cools....


----------



## venture

Looks strange?

Counter-intuitive?

But it works?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## snazz123

I hope each of you (and yours) had a great Thanksgiving!

I tested the ET-733 with boiling water and watched as each of the the two probes rose in temperature. Both stopped at 210 degrees - this is now one minute out of the microwave - and that was amazing. I really expected some variation but they both hit the exact mark. That made me very comfortable for the first-ever Thanksgiving turkey cooked in a smoker.

I bought 3 fresh Butterball turkey breasts each 4.5 to 4.8 lbs. I applied some mustard for holding on to the rub and then the rub itself. One breast went into one pan and the other two shared a larger pan. I smoked from about 220 to 240 degrees for four hours, it the stop mark I wanted - 165 degrees (I love that the Maverick alerts you ten degrees from your high temp!) - putting cherry wood into the MES 40" every 30 minutes. The results? Spectacular! The birds were moist and delicious and incredibly flavorful - everything my wife and I could have wanted. Smoking for Thanksgiving will be our new annual tradition!

We smoke some pork spare ribs and St. Louis ribs for dinner with friends tonight. I believe the mesquite wood I used on my first smoke this Summer worked well so I think that's the ticket again. 

Thanks all for the thermometer advice and tips!

SNazz123


----------



## wxmanmac

Where is a good location to put the smoker temperature probe? Near the smoke exhaust, same area as the meat between the meat and the side firebox? I am looking for a correct place to locate it. I used mine for the first time last week and started near the stack then moved it to the same area has the meat. I am trying to figure out a good spot


----------



## JckDanls 07

wxmanmac said:


> Where is a good location to put the smoker temperature probe? Near the smoke exhaust, same area as the meat between the meat and the side firebox? I am looking for a correct place to locate it. I used mine for the first time last week and started near the stack then moved it to the same area has the meat. I am trying to figure out a good spot



your doing it right..  "Experimenting" ...  that's exactly how you learn your smoker...  the rule of thumb is near the meat for the probe....


----------



## todg

I am still trying to figure out how to set mine up. Havin a yeck of a time.


----------



## mosaicsmoker

Yeah, somebody could make money selling usable instructions for this beast.  I can't get it to let me set the alarm temps.  I made my living working with complex computer software so have a lot of experience figuring things out from poorly written manuals but I haven't yet hit on the magic sequence for changing the temp setpoints.  You'd think the mfgr would invest a little more in making their product easily usable.

It is very nice, though, to be able to sit inside on this chilly, drizzly day and keep tabs on the turkey and smoke chamber temps.


----------



## daricksta

I use the owners manual every time I use my ET-733 because they did make changing settings fairly difficult and convoluted to remember. Obviously the team that designed it never actually tested it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  But with the instructions in front of me I'm able to configure the receiver with the settings I want; it's fairly simple and straightforward when you're doing it. I emailed customer service with suggestions for the R&D team sot I hope the eventual ET-734 will be stupid user friendly.


----------



## knuckle47

Not to pile on...but you touched a nerve.  I could not agree more with you on the lack of user friendly program function on my ET 733.  I could probably use it every week for 6 months and I'd still need to pull out the instruction sheet. 

I ve discovered the iGrill2.  Bought my 2nd last week and one for my son.  If it's android connectivity is a clean as its ios function, they've got something much better On their hands. Albeit 30% more in cost, it is infinitely more intuitive...AND accurate. It also can use 4 temp probes


----------



## todg

I hear you about not user friendly.


----------



## knuckle47

The short story on the et-733 is. I know where I want the CC temp and I know where I need the meat..,as long as it's reading temp, I'll ignore the headings.  That hi-lo warning beep will make you crazy in a few minutes but, you can shut the beeper off.


----------



## welshrarebit

If I want to change any settings I have my second daughter do it! 

I don't look as dumb as I am...


----------



## daricksta

too have the owners manual open in front of me each time I use it if I want to change my settings. It's more cumbersome than it needs to be but once it's set the ET-733 is a great therm and I'm glad I have it instead of the ET-732.

I run both probe wires through the open top vent of my MES 30 Gen 1. I use the metal clip for the BARBECUE probe. It's not needed for the FOOD probe. Some guys think the metal on metal contact will give false temp readings but I think that's virtually impossible. Why would a thermometer manufacturer include metal clips which would skew the temp reading? Besides, the metal clips go way behind the sensor site on the probes.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

daRicksta said:


> Some guys think the metal on metal contact will give false temp readings but I think that's virtually impossible. Why would a thermometer manufacturer include metal clips which would skew the temp reading? Besides, the metal clips go way behind the sensor site on the probes.


Putting your sensor in the metal clip is fine, unless the tip of the sensor is touching the metal. If the tip is touching metal, bone, or other heat conducting surfaces then you will get a reading on whatever the tip of the sensor is touching.

The problem I usually have with using the provided clips is that the clip doesn't work with the racks in my smoker. to resolve this I have a couple small pieces of wood that I have drilled out for the probe to slide in. I then put the piece of wood on the rack.


----------



## daricksta

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Putting your sensor in the metal clip is fine, unless the tip of the sensor is touching the metal. If the tip is touching metal, bone, or other heat conducting surfaces then you will get a reading on whatever the tip of the sensor is touching.
> 
> The problem I usually have with using the provided clips is that the clip doesn't work with the racks in my smoker. to resolve this I have a couple small pieces of wood that I have drilled out for the probe to slide in. I then put the piece of wood on the rack.


What kind of smoker do you own? I own a MES 30 Gen 1 and the clips work fine with the racks. Perhaps the ET-733 was designed for racks with bars or rods (or whatever they're called) that are fairly close together. The clip keeps the BARBECUE probe above the rack without touching it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

daRicksta said:


> What kind of smoker do you own? I own a MES 30 Gen 1 and the clips work fine with the racks. Perhaps the ET-733 was designed for racks with bars or rods (or whatever they're called) that are fairly close together. The clip keeps the BARBECUE probe above the rack without touching it.



You are correct about the design of the clip. It is the same clip used with the other Mavs, and the iGrill products. I own a GOSM, UDS, 4 mini-WSM's. The spacing of the bars on the grates for all of these is too big for the clip. Also I use Q-Mats often which covers up the bars. With the exception of the GOSM they all have weber cooking grates.


----------



## venture

If your clips don't fit your grates you could always rig up a deal that looks like this:













Probe Tinker Veiw.jpg



__ venture
__ Sep 3, 2014






Heck some folks just run the probe thru a small potato?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mikezetts1

A simple fix for me (since I don't have a clip) was to put the probe through a ball of aluminum foil, placed on the cooking surface.


----------



## daricksta

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You are correct about the design of the clip. It is the same clip used with the other Mavs, and the iGrill products. I own a GOSM, UDS, 4 mini-WSM's. The spacing of the bars on the grates for all of these is too big for the clip. Also I use Q-Mats often which covers up the bars. With the exception of the GOSM they all have weber cooking grates.


You brought up a good point about the Q-Matz. I have them but haven't used them yet. I hadn't thought they'd cover up the bars. I  bought them for cold smoking cheese, anyway.


----------



## dr k

daRicksta said:


> You brought up a good point about the Q-Matz. I have them but haven't used them yet. I hadn't thought they'd cover up the bars. I  bought them for cold smoking cheese, anyway.


The Qmatz are great for one pound smoked mini meatloaves.
-Kurt


----------

